# Farmers Insurance Estimates



## Tarrant County (May 18, 2012)

Has anyone else noticed that since Farmers has switched over to Symbility their new estimating software, that the pricing is much lower than Xactimate?


----------



## DFWRoofing (Apr 27, 2010)

Just did an Xactimate on a good sized hail claim. It looked to be about 4 to 5% lower.

No surprise, omitted scope about an additional 7%


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

So far all the Farmers claims have been written in Xactimate that I've worked. Perhaps this is a Texas only thing???


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

How could pricing get any LOWER?!?! Xactimate pricing is already below reality.


----------



## larryb (Jul 22, 2010)

Farmers must have invested some of their "overage" in the Facebook IPO which is tanking at a rapid rate.

In reality, Farmers is just doing what they always do, only more so. As they see more and more contractors figuring out that XM8 - the so-called "industry standard" - has been paying below RTA for years which has caused thinking contractors to increase their pricing to realistic pro contractor rates, Farmers is fighting back by attempting to make their even lower "Sym" pricing the new industry standard. "bum da bum bum bum bum bum"


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I have seen estimate written in PowerClaim and Simsol exceed estimates written in Xactimate.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

Yup, 

Farmers no longer uses Xactimate, however all the claims I've worked with Farmers this year they've paid my Xactimate price to the penny.


----------



## restorer (Oct 6, 2012)

*Farmers Insurance Estimating software*

Farmers switch to Simbility has tightened both their pricing as well as their already very tight estimating guidelines. In addition to deducting all openings from paint and drywall calculations (plus baseboard, etc.), it even deducts the surface square footage of baseboard and casings from paint calculations. Base service charges, such as used by Xactimate, are nearly non-existent. And the unit prices in the new program are not universally, but generally, lower by as much as 30+%. All in all, the claims people are very good, and well intentioned, but the folks at Corporate have made their jobs very difficult. The pricing and estimating rules put then well below very competitive market pricing, and encourage problems on the jobs. It is very inconsistent with good work practices, and forces them to appear nit-picking. I'd hate to be one of their claim reps. They're pretty much forced to offer break-even pricing to contractors.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I never understood the "Base Charges" as they are used in exactimite... Can someone explain them? I always see them in there. Ive estimated plenty of roofing and never included a base charge.


----------



## LCG (May 30, 2011)

I can't understand using the insurance software to bid jobs.:blink:


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

Seriously, Can someone explain what these base charges are? I just dont get it. Labor + Materials+ oh + profit = Price for work. Where do the base charges fit in. I just want to know.


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Pie- Base Charges are the one shred of evidence Insurance Companies are run by humans...


----------



## restorer (Oct 6, 2012)

*Base Service Charges*

Xactware says the base service charges represent additional labor for "travel, mobilization and planning." Who knows?


----------



## vtroofing (Sep 27, 2009)

Much better explanation- I'd go with that one!


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I thought those costs were built into the price? and if what your saying is the case arent they way too low?


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Pie in the Sky said:


> and if what your saying is the case arent they way too low?


EVERYTHING about insurance work is WAY too low! I've yet to see how anyone can make a profit on insurance work without cheating, and I have put this claim out there numerous times and invited anyone to prove me wrong, and none have even tried to prove me wrong.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

restorer said:


> The pricing and estimating rules put then well below very competitive market pricing, and encourage problems on the jobs. It is very inconsistent with good work practices, and forces them to appear nit-picking. I'd hate to be one of their claim reps. They're pretty much forced to offer break-even pricing to contractors.


And will continue to do so until contractors get stead fast and say, "The price is the price. I can not work for what you are offering." Why would they pay more? I had one adjuster tell me he had hundreds of contractors willing to do the work for what he was offering, and no doubt he was telling the truth. So until contractors learn what their real break even numbers are, and decide to stop cheating, and grow a set of balls, the insurance company will continue to offer BELOW break even pricing.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 25, 2012)

Pie in the Sky said:


> I never understood the "Base Charges" as they are used in exactimite... Can someone explain them? I always see them in there. Ive estimated plenty of roofing and never included a base charge.


Base service charges are added to cover travel expenses. Most insurance companys do not pay this. I have argued with many insurance adjusters to pay service charges to my customers and never get any where with them. I only use Xactimate and always pay it when I write estimates for homeowners. When we used MSB this was never paid.


----------



## dougger222 (Aug 13, 2010)

I was very recently spoon fed a Farmers adjusters estimate which was paid more than Xactimate. Of course with a whopping $5,000 deductible the adjuster may have felt a little generous! For example 8/12 steep paid close to $70 a sq.

Looked at the roof and told the GC on the rez to call in a claim. Homeowner of course very happy to get a roof minus the $5K. He needed a roof for a few years...


----------



## Dallas-Roofing (May 10, 2013)

I recommend using Xactimate and turning that into Farmer's. Most, if not all the time they should meet your price. Worst thing they can do is call you and tell you they will not pay that amount. 

Devin Mahdi
DFW Roofing Company


----------

